# New DermaTherm GEL



## HereToStudy (Jul 31, 2012)

*New DermaTherm Target​*



*Do you like your lower back fat?*​

How about _lower abdominal fat_, _thigh fat_ and stubborn_ chest fat_?


Why is that _lower back (kidney area) fat_ so hard to peel off even when diet and exercise is maximized?  The same thing could be said for the lower _abdominal region_, outer portion of the _chest_, not to mention, the _hips_ and _thighs_.


You workout rigorously with weights 4-5 days a week. You perform cardiovascular training every day. You eat a low calorie diet ensuring you are in a caloric deficit. Yet certain areas of your body will not release body fat regardless of diet and exercise. 






*Why is this such a common scenario?*


A few reasons why people will drop body fat from certain areas quickly and will fail to drop body fat from stubborn areas are:


*- Natural defense mechanism to preserve body fat when calories dip too low


- High alpha-2 adrenergic receptors in stubborn fatty areas


- Poor blood flow in stubborn fatty areas


- Lack of PDE (phosphodiesterase) inhibition*






*The Dieter?s Worst Nightmare*


When striving to achieve low body fat levels you must make sure your nutrition and training regimen is 100% consistent. As you come to that inevitable fat-loss plateau, you must make a decision -- *INCREASE* activity level or* DECREASE* food consumption or *BOTH*.
_
Unfortunately _-- even after exhausting further caloric restriction and increasing energy expenditure --_ stubborn fat still remains_. Only now you just catabolized ? inch from your biceps and also lost 1 inch on your quadriceps. These reduced measurements are a result of_ muscle loss,__ your worst nightmare_.  So how can you initiate fat-loss in such stubborn areas while preventing muscle loss?


-- Keep reading to find out..








*The new DermaTherm Target*​https://www.primordialperformance.com/store/product.php?productid=16310




*Torch the Fat* -- *Save the Muscle* *with DermaTherm Target*


After months of consistent fat-loss based nutrition, and intense weight training, you have made awesome improvements in muscle definition. You feel _?pretty good?_ about your progress. However, you still have that pesky film of fat that resides in the corners of your lower back region and very bottom of your abdominals blurring that _would-be 6-pack._


This is the stage where DermaTherm target comes to save your muscles and your sanity.

*
New DermaTherm Target will resolve this common dilemma by--*


-- Infusing Alpha-2 enriched areas with *Yohimbine HCL* -- which antagonizes (blocks) A2 adrenergic receptors *so the receptors can release norepinephrine (NE) and cause lipolysis.*


-- Increase blood flow to fatty areas with *Tetrahydropiperine (CosmoPerine) , Gingerols, Capsaicin, Raspberry Ketones & Cinnamaldehyde.
*
-- Inhibit phosphodiesterase (PDE 4,7,8) with *Theophylline* →  which conserves cAMP → which phosphorylates HSL (Hormone Sensitive Lipase) → causing fatty acid oxidation. *This means you have free fatty acids in the blood stream ready to be used as energy.
* (2,5)
_*For simplicity sake*_ --- all of the above means one thing --- DermaTherm Target will be the_ ?plateau breaker? _when striving to get that last bit of stubborn body fat off.





*-The powerful ingredients in DermaTherm Target will help
release stubborn fat into the bloodstream to be used as energy.*​



*DermaTherm Target is Enhanced with Tetrahydropiperine* --THP


I rather not bore you with a typical breakdown of all these wonderful ingredients since that information can be easily searched for online.


_However_ -- I will make notable mention of  one very special ingredient called *Tetrahydropiperine* (THP).  THP is a parent compound to _?piperine?_ and is used as a transdermal bioavailability enhancer . THP increases the absorption and bioavailability of nutrients through the dermal and epidermal barrier of the skin.


If you are familiar with_ ?piperine?_ (black pepper), it has been used as an oral nutrient absorption enhancer in numerous human and animal studies. Its parent alkaloid ?THP? has a lower melting point (41-42?C), which is more appropriate for topical application, thus making it the perfect fit for DermaTherm Target.




*Why Choose DermaTherm Target over Similar Topical Fat-Loss Products?*


*I will go ahead and layout the most common complaints and misconceptions regarding topical fat-loss products --*


-- Topical fat-loss products are messy and inconvenient
-- Topical fat-loss products are uncomfortable and bothersome
-- Topical fat-loss products are ineffective and not proven
-- Topical fat-loss products do not smell pleasant
-- Topical fat-loss products do not work for extremely overweight people


I will be the first to admit that I have personally used various topical fat-loss formulas and experienced some of the complaints above.  *However* -- DermaTherm Target was precisely designed to rectify the common complaints and misconceptions outlined above.


DermaTherm Target has been redesigned into a _smooth, clean, thin_, and _fast-drying_ gel -- not a messy lotion.
The gel dries so fast that you will not have any sticky or tacky residue like similar products.  


As for concerns of topical fat-loss products being a hoax (according to a multitude of research papers) ,topical_ theophylline_ and _yohimbine_ is proven to reduce waist & thigh circumference. The results from these tests were without exercise modifications, so you can imagine what a consistent cardio & weight training regimen would do for magnifying results. (5-11)


Most topical fat-loss products smell bad and can be offensive to others due to their alcohol or DMSO based carriers. Dermatherm Target has a refreshing cinnamon & spice aroma from the ingredient _cinnamaldehyde.
_
*The final misconception is *--  topical fat-loss products _ONLY_ work for people who are already in low-digit body fat ranges that simply need to lose that last little bit of stubborn fat. * Not true* -- the results will not be as apparent as the leaner individuals, but fatty acid oxidation is still being activated. I personally would not recommend this type of product for people who are over 15-20% body fat. They have a lot more room for results from diet and exercise alone.


*The Coolest Topical Carrier Available*


That's right, we improved upon our original topical carrier big time! This gel is _clean, thin, smooth_, and virtually _undetectable._ When you apply DermaTherm Target it dries within minutes, leaving no powdery or oily residue, which in the past has been a major turn off to customers.


_In fact_, your skin stays so fresh and so clean that you can still apply _Sun-Block_ or any other _cosmetic creams_ of your choice. What's even cooler, is that sunlight enhances the biological response of the carrier. So applying Dermatherm Target before hitting the beach can increase the thermogenic effects.




*Application for DermaTherm Target*


The best places to apply DermaTherm Target is Alpha-2 receptor enriched areas --- _abdominals, glutes, inner thighs, chest_, and of course ? the _lower back_ (love handle area).  


Apply DermaTherm Target after showering -- washing away dead skin cells from the body -- ensuring maximum absorption.


A finely trimmed or shaved body will also enhance the absorption of ingredients by negating the occurrence of body hair blocking ingredient uptake through the skin.






*
?My abs are on fire.....LITERALLY?*


After applying an application of DermaTherm Target you will notice a refreshing flush of heat overwhelm the area of application. Nothing crazy or uncomfortable (like similar products), but you will know it?s there.


_In fact_ --  I personally get a nice cosmetic effect of _vasodilation_ over my abdomen -- causing veins to surface to the skin. This lasts about 5 minutes and is very cool to see ?ab veins? in full effect.  _Note -- you will need to be in single digit body fat percentage for this to take place._


DermaTherm Target will also ?sneak up? on you during physical exertion where you are generating heat and sweating. A gentle heat wave will rush over the stubborn fatty areas and give you a nice reminder that blood flow is taking place where you need it --- *vasoconstricted fatty areas.  *


Just to give you an example of the importance of signaling blood flow in fat enriched areas -- perform cardio intensely for 30 minutes, work up a sweat, walk outside and put your hands across your lower back. You just sweated like a madman during cardio_ but your lower back is COLD?_


I think you are getting the picture now -- fatty areas of the body have awful circulation and you need DermaTherm Target to heat things up.


_Knowing that DermaTherm Target has the best attributes of any current topical fat-loss product available will make it a ?no-brainer?  when choosing  this body fat eraser for your next cutting phase._
*


Learn more about DermaTherm Gel HERE


-Matt Porter
Marketing Director & Nutrition/Hormone Specialist*


*
References-*


1. Activation of Hormone-Sensitive Lipase and Phosphorylase Kinase by Purified Cyclic GMP-Dependent Protein Kinase John C et al.PNAS | November 1, 1977 vol. 74 no. 11 4843-4847


2. Effect of phosphodiesterase inhibition with amrinone or theophylline on lipolysis and blood flow in human adipose tissue in vivo as measured with microdialysis
P Arner, et al.J. Lipid Res., Oct 1993; 34: 1737.


3. Acute adaptation in adrenergic control of lipolysis during physical exercise in humans.
Wahrenberg H, et al.Am J Physiol. 1987 Oct;253(4 Pt 1):E383-90.


4. Adrenergic lipolysis in human fat cells: properties and physiological role of alpha-adrenergic receptors
Berlan M, et al.J Physiol (Paris). 1980;76(2):133-46. French.


5. Fat cell lipolysis induced by theophylline in obese subjects before and after caloric restriction
G Chiodini, et al Arch Maragliano Patol Clin, Jan 1979; 35: 7-11.


6. Adipose tissue lipase. In: Borgstro?m, B., Brockman, H.L. (Eds.) Lipase
Belfrage, P et al Elsevier, Amsterdam, pp. 365?416. (1984)


7. Anti-obese action of raspberry ketone.
C Morimoto, et al. Life Sci, May 27, 2005; 77(2): 194-204
8. Topical Fat Reduction Frank et al. Obes Res. 1995;3 (Suppl 4): 561S-568S
9. Topical fat reduction from the waist. Caruso MK, et al  Diabetes Obes Metab. 2007 May;9(3):300-3.


10. Enhancement of transdermal delivery of theophylline using microemulsion vehicle.
Zhao X, et al. Int J Pharm. 2006 Dec 11;327(1-2):58-64. Epub 2006 Jul 21.


11. Fat reduction by topical waist applications may actually work.
GD Lundberg Medscape J Med, Jan 2008; 10(2): 43.


12. Capsaicin-like anti-obese activities of evodiamine from fruits of Evodia rutaecarpa, a vanilloid receptor agonist.
Kobayashi,Y. et al. Planta Med., 67, 628?633.(2001)


13. Cinnamon improves glucose and lipids of people with type 2 diabetes.
Khan A, et al. Diabetes Care. 2003;26:3215?8.


----------



## jwa (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad to see PP is putting out some revamped transdermals


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 1, 2012)

jwa said:


> Glad to see PP is putting out some revamped transdermals



I thought the prior Dermatherm was "ok," decent but nothing to write home about. This new one has me excited though. Topical Yohimbine is very effective.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 1, 2012)

OHHH snap I hear it calling my name!!


----------



## ryansm (Aug 2, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> OHHH snap I hear it calling my name!!



Get on it! I know I am


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 2, 2012)

First report on it, sounding good so far:



			
				steelcurtain357 said:
			
		

> sooo just wanted to let you guys know my initial thoughts on derma therm... i showered and shaved my torso for best absorption, i applied to my obliques / lower back...
> First reaction - gel dries super fast (30 seconds or less) tingling sensation where i applied, almost itchy in a way.. Also, the smell is very pleasant.
> After 30 minutes of application - entire application area is red and i can feel the heat radiating from the applied areas... the increase in bloodflow must be extremely good to get this amount of heat and redness, also there's a constant warming sensation where i applied the gel, its not too hot to where its burning or uncomfortable, instead i think of it as a nice reminder that the dermatherm is doing its thing
> 
> can't wait to see the results from this, plan on stacking with clen and it will be a great addition to my anavar cycle


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice I love that feeling!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 3, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Nice I love that feeling!!



I tried it last night and this morning. It is definitely HOT.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 8, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I tried it last night and this morning. It is definitely HOT.



Still consistently burning me up. Definitely a fan of the new version over old. Hit me up for a coupon guys.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 11, 2012)

There is a logging op for this product on AM and PHF right now, might be worth checking out.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 21, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> There is a logging op for this product on AM and PHF right now, might be worth checking out.



Have another log starting tomorrow as well so keep an eye folks been hearing great things so far with this new formula and carrier


----------



## jwa (Aug 21, 2012)

My eyes are peeled for the logs


----------



## ryansm (Aug 23, 2012)

jwa said:


> My eyes are peeled for the logs



Couple of them out there one over at AM right now, we are looking for another logger since we had one fall through.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 23, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Couple of them out there one over at AM right now, we are looking for another logger since we had one fall through.



I think we have one other who is awaiting product in the mail that will log here.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 31, 2012)

25% off on the new Dermatherm and also the other two new gels Sustain Alpha and AndroEnhance! Sustain Alpha Gel (topical) - Primordial Performance
AndroEnhance - Primordial Performance


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 4, 2012)

ryansm said:


> 25% off on the new Dermatherm and also the other two new gels Sustain Alpha and AndroEnhance! Sustain Alpha Gel (topical) - Primordial Performance
> AndroEnhance - Primordial Performance




AndroEnhance/AndroMass and Dermatherm can help with a very mild-sided recomp. Get rid of that annoying fat while enjoying the anabolic environment of androEnhance and AndroMass. .


----------



## ryansm (Sep 30, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> AndroEnhance/AndroMass and Dermatherm can help with a very mild-sided recomp. Get rid of that annoying fat while enjoying the anabolic environment of androEnhance and AndroMass. .



Another great stack is AndroEnhance/AndroBulk and right now we are doing a BOGO on AndroBulk AndroBulk


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 30, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Another great stack is AndroEnhance/AndroBulk and right now we are doing a BOGO on AndroBulk AndroBulk


If you have a rep coupon (PM me for one), and want to combine it with this offer. Put the BOGO bulk coupon in, and put the other coupon in the comments. They will adjust your order to apply the other discount


----------



## ryansm (Oct 9, 2012)

ryansm said:


> 25% off on the new Dermatherm and also the other two new gels Sustain Alpha and AndroEnhance! Sustain Alpha Gel (topical) - Primordial Performance
> AndroEnhance - Primordial Performance



So far the new carrier has been a hit!


----------

